# folded/ floppy ear in newborn



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi!!! If a newborn kid is born with a folded ear will it straighten on it's own? It is " floppy" half the way to the tip. Do I have to splint it? :help: The kid is now 24 hours old. Thanks!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha no you don't need to splint it

It will straighten up on its own just fine- give it a few days

Its just the way the ear was pressed inside the womb, thats all


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

What a relief! That's what I thought but I heard you had to splint nubian newborn's ears sometimes and this kid is out of one of the nicest crosses of the year, didn't want to take any chances! THANKS!! :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I had an alpine kid born looking like a nubian kid. Mom was so disapointed when romeos "doofy" ears were up and straight three days after birth.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

most of my nigerians have floppy ears when born but then they stand up after a couple hours to days


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a Boer/Nubian cross doe whose ears never unfolded. The same breeding the next year, the kid with folded ears, they straighten out by themselves. Look at the inside of the fold. Cocoa's ears seemed to have formed with that fold, there wasn't enough skin for them to straighten. 
I hope you don't have the same thing, just wanted to give another perspective.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

There are certain bloodlines too that produce heavier ears that flop. I've had at least a few NDs whose ears didn't go all the way up for quite some time.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks all!! Her ears are almost normal,Just a little droopy at the tip. Thanks for all your opinions and suggestions!


----------

